# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Sharon Bruneau

## vAnY

Μια αξιοθαύμαστη αθλήτρια που αποδεικνύει πως μυικότητα και θυληκότητα  μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν...


Έτος Γεννησης: 01-02-1964
Τόπος γέννησης: Καναδάς,Τορόντο






Στα εφηβικά της χρόνια ασχολήθηκε πολύ με τον χορό, και εξασφάλισε μια  θέση ως χορεύτρια του David Bowie στο Glass Spider Tour το 1987.


Aργότερα ασχολήθηκε με το modeling όπου είχε λαμπρή καριέρα σαν μοντέλο, ώσπου μια μέρα αρρώστησε (βαριά πνευμονία) και έχασε πολλά κιλά.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάρρωσής της άρχισε να ασχολείται με γυμναστήριο και βάρη, όπου ξαναπέκτησε αρκετά μυικά κιλά, αλλά περισσότερο απ'ο,τι έπρεπε κι έτσι την απέρριψαν απο την εταιρία μοντελινγκ. 
Έτσι άρχισε η καριέρα της στο Βodybuilding.


* 1991 IFBB North American Championships - 1st (HW)
* 1991 IFBB North American Championships - Overall Winner
* 1992 Ms. International - 4th
* 1992 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 11th
* 1993 Ms. International - 7th
* 1993 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 10th
* 1994 Ms. International - 6th
* 1994 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 16th
* 1995 Fitness Olympia - 11th


Mετά το 1995, αποσύρεται εντελώς απο το επαγγελματικό Bodybuilding και ακολουθεί καριέρα ηθοποιού:


- Baywatch: Hawaiian Wedding (TV movie)  Venus Swimwear Bikini Girl (uncredited)
- 2002/I R.S.V.P. Female Victim
- 2000 Auctionlive: The Treasures of James Cagney (TV movie) Co-Herself - Host 
- 1999 Erotic Confessions: Volume 11 Molly (episode "Room with a View")
- 1998 Erotic Confessions (TV series) Room with a View (1998 )
- 1996 Nemesis 3
- 1995 Nemesis 2
- 1995 Tornado Run


αλλά και ως γυναίκα-κασκαντέρ σε γνωστές ταινίες.


- Fast & Furious (precision driver) 2008
- CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (TV series) (stunt double - 1 episode)
- A Thousand Days on Earth (2008 )
- Smokin' Aces (stunt performer) 2006
- Single White Female 2: The Psycho (video) (stunt double) 2005
- I R.S.V.P. (stunt double) 2002






Eκανε πολλες φωτογραφησεις για περιοδικα περι σωματικης διαπλασης οπως το Flex και το Muscle & Fitness.

----------


## vAnY

Kι αλλες φωτος....

----------


## Eddie

Πολυ ωραια!!

Λογικα θα εκανε εμφανιση στα τελη 80' αρχες 90' ε?

Υ.Γ. Και ο Milos τα σπαει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα την θυμάμε ήταν πολύ ωραία  και σπουδαία  αθλήτρια , συνδύαζε θυληκότητα με μυικότητα , αυτα πιστεύω είναι αποδεκτα επίπεδα ανάπτυξης για γυναίκα και εκεί θα έπρεπε να είναι τα όρια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλή αθλήτρια και ομορφη γυναικα,ιδανικος συνδυασμος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Old Time Classic Sharon Bruneau!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία αθλήτρια και δυνατό όπλο στην εποχή της με θηλυκότητα και αισθητική

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια ιδιαίτερη πόζα από την Sharon Bruneau!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πολύπλευρη Sharon Bruneau!

----------


## Polyneikos

Sharon, μια σωματική διάπλαση χωρίς υπερβολές που έκλεβε τις εντυπώσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

Muscle and Fitness 1995
Tότε που η φωτογράφηση απαιτούσε ώρες, εξειδικευμένους φωτογράφους και όχι απλά ένα καλό κινητό/smartphone

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------

